# I'm new, quick question



## lanpura (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi everybody, I hope you'll let me join in 

I'm 22 weeks pregnant and was diagnosed with GD at 17 weeks.  All the advice I've been given by the clinic has been to avoid sugar / sugary carbs etc and keep my blood sugar levels as low as possible.  However, I've just tested 2 hours after my lunch and I got a reading of 3.9 - I've never had a reading this low before.  Is there a safe lower limit?  What should I do?

Many thanks


----------



## allana (Mar 21, 2011)

lanpura said:


> Hi everybody, I hope you'll let me join in
> 
> I'm 22 weeks pregnant and was diagnosed with GD at 17 weeks.  All the advice I've been given by the clinic has been to avoid sugar / sugary carbs etc and keep my blood sugar levels as low as possible.  However, I've just tested 2 hours after my lunch and I got a reading of 3.9 - I've never had a reading this low before.  Is there a safe lower limit?  What should I do?
> 
> Many thanks



Hi,

I have type 1 and if I have a low reading then I have something with sugar such as a small amout of normal full sugar coke and then maybe a cracker or ceral bar.

Just try not to have tooo much coke 50 - 100mls I normal have.

Hope this helps xx


----------



## lanpura (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, I'll go in search of sugar now then.  I'm still learning - there's so much to consider isn't there!


----------



## allana (Mar 21, 2011)

lanpura said:


> Thank you, I'll go in search of sugar now then.  I'm still learning - there's so much to consider isn't there!



There is so much to think of! I have had diabetes 20 years and I'm still learning!

All you can do is try your best hun, Hypo's (low blood sugar) dont hurt the baby its high bloods sugars that are worse.

xxx


----------



## margie (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi lanpura and congratulations on your baby. 

The normal range for non-diabetics before a meal would be between 4 and 6. A 3.9 could well be a 4 as meters have a margin of error. It is slightly on the low side - it could be that baby has just had a growth spurt. Non-diabetic mums to be can see their blood sugar drop when the baby has a growth spurt. 

Non diabetics can have blood sugars less than 4 and the body cuts in to help and raise the blood sugar levels.

If you are on no meds and just controlling with diet I would have a small snack (a biscuit or piece of fruit) but not being a Dr or nurse that is just my gut feel. Check with your health care team what they would advise in your specific circumstances if this happens again.


----------



## lanpura (Mar 21, 2011)

Allana, thanks for the reassurance - I'm panicking at anything that is out of the ordinary for me, I'd hate to think it's something I'd done to put the baby at risk.

margie, that really helps actually - I've been having a few stretchy pains and my stomach is much more stretched than it was so a growth spurt could be the reason.  I'm not on meds yet - they want me to be diet-controlled for as long as poss but have said I'll probably be on metformin before I reach term.

I've just had a small bag of mini crackers (that I'd be snacking on now anyway) and a boiled sweet too, should I test again in a bit?  I wouldn't normally test again until after my evening meal.


----------



## Steff (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi there Lan welcome to the forum congrats on your pregnancy x


----------



## PhoebeC (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome to the club 

If in doubt test, wont do any harm.

If you think 'maybe i should test' and dont you wont settle, its like the 'do i need a we'e thing in the middle of the night, you dont need to until you ask yourself.

I dont know to much about gd sorry. But im type one and if it was me id have a little snack.

xxx


----------

